# Sound gets ALOT louder when Input Sensitivity is turned down, is that okay?



## aSILENTfire (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a Planet Audio 5 channel amplifier, here are the stats:

Anarchy Series 5-Channel Car Amplifier
RMS Power Rating: 
210 watts x 4 channels + 420 watts x 1 channel
420 watts x 2 channels + 420 watts x 1 channel
Max power output: 
300 watts x 4 channels + 600 watts x 1 channel
Pulse width modulated MOSFET power supply
Convenient remote subwoofer control
LED power (green) and protect (red) indicators
Variable Bass Boost 0 to +18 dB
Bridgeable Tri-mode operations
Chrome-plated connections enhance durability
Variable high and low pass crossovers
Illuminated logo
3-Way System Protection circuitry (thermal, overload, and speaker short protection)
Heavy duty aluminum alloy heatsink for extreme heat dissipation
Low level high inputs
Nickel-plated contacts 
Heavy-duty set-screw terminals
*Input sensitivity: 
Low level: 100mV-2V
High level: 2V-8V*
Variable high-pass filter (50-500 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
Variable low-pass filter (45-90 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
Damping factor: >125
Signal-to-Noise Ratio: 102 dB
Frequency response: 20-20,000 Hz

I have this hooked up to Pioneer TS-W309D4 subs, JBL p560c components, and rear fill.. problem is, its just too quiet: it should be much louder.. I find that when I switch the Input sensitivity to 100mV-2V its much louder. My head unit is a JVC Arsenal KDA535 with 2.5V preamp outputs, which is in the 2V-8V category, but SOOO close to the 100mV-2V category.

Can I switch the input sensitivity to 100mV-2V even though the preamp is 2.5V without hurting anything? It makes the difference of not feeling the music and feeling it.

Thanks!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

those are called the gains. look up how to set them. VERY important


----------



## aSILENTfire (Sep 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> those are called the gains. look up how to set them. VERY important


I also have a knob for input level, besides the switch.. but even with the input level on max, it doesn't clip or get very loud in the 2V-8V sensitivity level.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

look for the gain setting tutorial on here.. im to lazy to find it


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Turning the input sensitivity (gain) toward the smaller numbers is turning the gain UP - this is why it's getting louder. The gain is used to match the input voltage from the source. 

It's weird that your amp only takes 2-8V on the high level. But regardless, if you are using the sub-out RCA's on your head unit, you SHOULD be using the LOW LEVEL - 100mV-2V side of the gain structure.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

****...If the answer to your question is not in here then you didnt read it all.http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~85479~PN~1


----------



## aSILENTfire (Sep 27, 2012)

thomasluke said:


> ****...If the answer to your question is not in here then you didnt read it all.How to Set Your Gains


Thanks! Very informative and a fun read!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

strakele said:


> . But regardless, if you are using the sub-out RCA's on your head unit, you SHOULD be using the LOW LEVEL - 100mV-2V side of the gain structure.


OP - 
This is the sole issue here. You are using the wrong setting for pre amp outputs from your HU. If you were tapping into the HU's actual speaker outputs then you would want to be using the Hi-level setting (i.e. 2v-8v). Like strake said you want to use the low level since you are running RCA's from the HU to the amp. 

After you switch that then you can set your gains in what ever fashion you choose.


----------

